# SE Structural Engineering Ref. Manual Errata



## zas07001 (Aug 11, 2018)

It looks like PPI is no longer publishing their errata online and instead requiring you to buy an online subscription to their book for updates and corrections.

Can anyone verify in the 9th edition, 2nd printing, page 9-6 when they find the stiffness parameter Kg they are using the area of the beam only. 
Since it's a composite T-beam, shouldn't the area used be the beam + slab?


----------



## sayed (Aug 13, 2018)

wow

that is super idiotic. so on top of us doing the proof reading for them, we have to PAY to see if *maybe *they corrected their fuck up?

i had to log in and verify what you said


----------



## Duke (Aug 22, 2018)

PPI was bought by another company so this may be a result of that.

I have the STERM 9th first printing and I created a support ticket a month ago complaining about not having any posted errata, they send me the 2nd printing for free and said it was the best they could do. I'd answer your question but I don't have it on me, can update later.

I can confirm.... No changes between the first and second printings were made on page 9-6


----------



## rickaccused (Aug 23, 2018)

I sent them an message about this on facebook and got the following response.

"Hi Rick, We used to have an Errata section on our website, but that is no longer available. I would recommend that you upgrade to the 9th edition, but make sure the eTextbook is included. If any errors are found in the content of the 9th edition, it will be addressed and updated in the etextbook digital version."


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Aug 30, 2018)

It is bad and sound bad how they address it, but other references dont even bother sometimes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 31, 2018)

The part that annoys me is that its not like we can take the electronic textbook with us, and it does not sound like they are making a list of updates even for the electronic version, and are just updating it.


----------

